# Can you even contemplate these figures?



## Bretrick (Nov 24, 2021)

The Milky Way Galaxy, our Galaxy has an estimated 100 billion Stars.
There are an estimated hundreds of billions of galaxies in the observable Universe


----------



## Don M. (Nov 24, 2021)

And then....there are theories about a "parallel universe".   Our solar system is like a single molecule in the total picture....which make us little more than a tiny sub-atomic particle.  The vastness of the universe is beyond comprehension.


----------



## ohioboy (Nov 24, 2021)

At 56,000 miles an hour, it would take over 81 thousand years to get to the closest Star. Our Solar System is as far as man himself can ever travel, even excluding Pluto, and that's beyond belief.


----------



## Bretrick (Nov 24, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> At 56,000 miles an hour, it would take over 81 thousand years to get to the closest Star. Our Solar System is as far as man himself can ever travel, even excluding Pluto, and that's beyond belief.


Yes. it took Voyager 1 35 years to leave our Solar System travelling at 35,000 mph.
81,000 years shows how mind boggling vast even our Milky Way Galaxy is.


----------

